

How municipalities in St. Louis County, Missouri profit from poverty - lyonsntl
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-watch/wp/2014/09/03/how-st-louis-county-missouri-profits-from-poverty/

======
juanplusjuan
Good article. The irony is that the excessive charges levied against people
who can't afford it continue to fund the cycle.
[http://www.governing.com/topics/public-justice-safety/gov-
fe...](http://www.governing.com/topics/public-justice-safety/gov-ferguson-
missouri-court-fines-budget.html)

